# Norsk Luftfartsmuseum restorations:



## v2 (Oct 17, 2006)

1. The Junkers Ju52 airplane lying on the glacier in the Kobbelv area about two hours drive north of Bodø came out of the ice this summer.
Restoration - Norwegian Aviation Museum

2.Messerschmitt Bf109 G-2/R1, W.No. 13470 
Restoration - Norwegian Aviation Museum

3.Junkers Ju88 D-1 W.No: 0881203 4N+EH
Restoration - Norwegian Aviation Museum

4.Petlyakov PE-2 FT. Serial No. 16/141
Restoration - Norwegian Aviation Museum

and...

5.Focke Wulf FW-190 A-3 ”Black 3” 
Restaurering
Focke Wulf FW-190 A-3 project


----------

